# CA Accelerator Spray Bottle



## DRB4381 (Mar 23, 2011)

I recently bought a bottle of CA accelerator and since it came in a plastic bottle, I assumed any plastic spray bottle would work fine.  So, I poured the accelerator into a small spray bottle I got from Target and when I went back to the shop a couple days later it had eaten the bottom out of the bottle and made a big mess.  So what kind of spray bottle do I need?  Thanks.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 23, 2011)

DRB4381 said:


> I recently bought a bottle of CA accelerator and since it came in a plastic bottle, I assumed any plastic spray bottle would work fine. So, I poured the accelerator into a small spray bottle I got from Target and when I went back to the shop a couple days later it had eaten the bottom out of the bottle and made a big mess. So what kind of spray bottle do I need? Thanks.


 
This one,
http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_Woode..._id=79&zenid=9d43d571e02866c4b743c36dead4d958


Lin.


----------



## Tinker7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Will that spray bottle for Mild Accelerator work for regular accelerator??, He is out of regular spray bottles.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 23, 2011)

*Spray bottle*



Tinker7 said:


> Will that spray bottle for Mild Accelerator work for regular accelerator??, He is out of regular spray bottles.


 
I am not sure, I didn't evan know he had one for Mild Accel

Lin.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe the answer is YES
Monty offers two styles of bottle - one is for regular CA and another for Mild
I bought one about 3-4 weeks ago.
THEY ARE GREAT!!!
and will be a major money saver!  Your per oz cost will go from $1.50 per oz to about $0.40 per oz - those are simple averages - when I calculated the cost between the expense of the spray bottle and the bulk accelerator against the cost of buying cans - I would get my investment back after only 3 aerosol can purchase - everything after would be savings!!!!
But as inexpensive the hobby is - who needs to pinch pennies.....Yeah RIGHT!
I have learned how to make copper wire from stretching my pennies.
 
*I recommend you buy one RIGHT NOW!*
*Good luck*


----------



## monophoto (Mar 23, 2011)

Mild versus regular?  My dealer only carries one kind.

You might consider taking a more scientific approach.  Look at the bottom of the bottle that the accelerator originally came in to identify the recycling code.  While not absolutely definitive, that will give you a pretty good clue to what kind of plastic it was made of.  Then, select a similar bottle if you want to decant it to a smaller container.

The symbol on the bottle of accelerator that I bought a few months ago (Titebond) isn't legible - the date code was conveniently stamped across the symbol (@%#^$&).  But I tried the old paper and pencil shading trick, and while it's pretty small, I think it was code 4 which is low density polyethelene.  Someone else might check to see what their's says.


----------



## Monty (Mar 23, 2011)

Not all accelerators are created equal. The regular I sell has an acetone base that will melt some plastics and some types of o rings. The mild I sell is heptane based and will not melt plastics. 
The advantage of the spray cans I have is not only will you save money in the long run, but it will give you a finer mist than the pump on the 2oz bottles. 

As Louie said, if you want to use  a replacement pump spray bottle, be sure to check the recycle code on the bottom of the bottle and make sure it's the same as the accelerator bottle.

As Tinker said, I'm out of the refillable pressurizable 8oz bottles for regular CA. The difference between the two bottles is the o rings and seals. If you want the 8oz for regular right now, you can buy the repair kit for the regular and replace the seals and o rings. Then you would be able to use it with either by switching the seals back and forth.


----------



## DRB4381 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  I think I'll go the cheap route right now and try to find spray bottle with matching code, which I think is HDPE.  Maybe add the pressurized bottle to my LONG wish list.


----------



## Monty (Mar 23, 2011)

DRB4381 said:


> Thanks for the information.  I think I'll go the cheap route right now and try to find spray bottle with matching code, which I think is HDPE.  Maybe add the pressurized bottle to my LONG wish list.


What you need to look for is a number inside 3 arrows that make a circle. This is found on the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Dave Turner (Mar 23, 2011)

For "routine" use in CA finishes on pens is the Regular, Acetone based accelerator recommended or is the Mild, Heptane based one preferred and why?  I've wondered about this for while. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Katsin (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave:

I pretty much asked the same question the other day here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77566&page=2

Monty responded to say that most appear to prefer regular.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave Turner said:


> For "routine" use in CA finishes on pens is the Regular, Acetone based accelerator recommended or is the Mild, Heptane based one preferred and why?


For a CA finish, use the regular.  The mild accelerator can cause the CA to foam.

Use the mild when you're gluing something that acetone will damage, such as powder-coated parts.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 23, 2011)

I have stopped using the spray bottle to spray the pen, I use the bottle to spritz a small piece of paper cloth and use that to apply the accelerator. No more  foaming CA.


----------



## Tinker7 (Mar 24, 2011)

wouldentu2? said:


> I have stopped using the spray bottle to spray the pen, I use the bottle to spritz a small piece of paper cloth and use that to apply the accelerator. No more  foaming CA.


Thanks, I'm going to try that!


----------

